# VE and MAF tuning



## y2khardtop (Dec 28, 2005)

couldn't find a tuning section, so here goes. I'm currently running my 05' LS2 (in a Vette, but same difference) in SD mode. Setting some codes, but have my VE table nearly dialed in. It was about 6% rich, give or take, across the board.

Trouble is, I want to tune the MAF tables, but Autotap doesn't scan MAF frequencies yet. 

Anybody gone through this yet? Don't go on cheering about HPTuners, as it wasn't available. I'm tuning with LS2edit and Autotap.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

y2khardtop said:


> couldn't find a tuning section, so here goes. I'm currently running my 05' LS2 (in a Vette, but same difference) in SD mode. Setting some codes, but have my VE table nearly dialed in. It was about 6% rich, give or take, across the board.
> 
> Trouble is, I want to tune the MAF tables, but Autotap doesn't scan MAF frequencies yet.
> 
> Anybody gone through this yet? Don't go on cheering about HPTuners, as it wasn't available. I'm tuning with LS2edit and Autotap.


If you did the VE's, why would you want to do the MAF curve? You would just end up fighting yourself since the VE's adjust fueling based on the MAF curve. One affects the other. In addition, what did you do to your LS2 that requires a tuning?


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

PCMFORLESS.COM might be able to provide a tune as they use ls2-edit check with Bryan Herta, he is the tuner. Good luck :cheers


----------

